# Ticking noise



## dave12285 (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a small tick coming from the passenger side bank. Does anyone have any ideas or input on what it may be? Sounds like it's coming from the valvetrain.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Dave,

We need more info: car, year, mileage, tranny is always a good start.

Is it constant...does it change with RPM? Car need to be in gear or not?

A/C on or not (speed of A/C matter)? All sorts of stuff like that.

Chris


----------



## dave12285 (Feb 11, 2004)

99 540/6
100k
I believe it gets faster with the rpm's but i can't hear it really well because of the exhuast. At idle it makes itself apparent. I don't think the A/C has any effect on it either. Thanks again.


----------



## dave12285 (Feb 11, 2004)

up


----------



## 540Greg (Nov 22, 2003)

*I was going to ask the same thing tonight*

My car is also a '99 540i/6 with 84,000 miles. I can hear the ticking over the radio when it's at a normal volume. I don't think that I should be able to hear the engine over the radio at an idle in a BMW.

Greg S.


----------



## 540Greg (Nov 22, 2003)

*I found this on another board*

SI 11 06 97 addresses this issue. Here's the text..

SUBJECT 
Irregular Engine Clicking Noise

MODEL 
All with M60 and M62 Engines

SITUATION 
Isolated reports have been received of a loud clicking noise coming from the lower crankcase area, cylinder bank 5 - 8.

The noise which has also been described as a loud irregular tapping (similar to the tapping of a mechanical type writer) is best duplicated with the engine at operating temperature, engine speeds from idle to approximately 2000 RPM and with an engine load (transmission in drive, air conditioning switched on, etc).

This noise complaint is not caused by mechanical damage to any engine components and its cause, in no way, compromises the reliability of continuous engine operation.

CORRECTION 
Only if a customer complaint of an inconsistent engine clicking noise is received and the noise is verified under the conditions described above, should the crankshaft main bearing shells be replaced.

By the way...this job is listed as 250FRUs for your car. This equals major work and a huge reimbursement to the dealer by BMW, especially now since it's the new year and 8FRUs = 1 hour as opposed to 10FRUs. I think they'd be really happy to perform the operation 

Good luck
Greg S.


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

540Greg said:


> SI 11 06 97 addresses this issue. Here's the text..
> 
> SUBJECT
> Irregular Engine Clicking Noise
> ...


HEY Just thouht anyone with a ticking noise in your 540i motor should know this, i had this problem same as above, and affter months of dealing with it i check my spark plugs, and belive it or not one was a little lost letting some blow by, well i cleaned the plug and re tightned all the plugs and noise gone and car runs perfect, thanks


----------

